# Real Estate Law - Broken AC since NOVEMBER



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

HEY EVERYONE 
We moved into a new building in Tecom this past november, and once hubby realized that i wasn't an idiot and the airconditioner in the bedrooms really wasn't working (it would only blow out air at 18C no matter what you set it on, it would default to that) We called the property management company (Dubai Enterprises). After about 6 weeks of calls they finally set us up with someone who came out and said the thermostat was busted, and showed me how the wires inside the wall were taped - as if a 4 year old did it - they said the people who installed the aircon were all idiots and they have been fixing them for months. They tell me i need a new thrmostat and will come back the next day to give me one.

Nothing for months. Phone calls, office visits, emails, nothing. Then they send someone again who just adjusts the air vents. They come back 3 different times and now our aircon won't budge off of 25C (which is hell for a 38 week prego woman, and even worse for a newborn to sleep in!) . this is the end of april and they tell us "well 25 degrees is a nice temperature you are lucky to have aircon!" im FINALLY TOLD there is a form to fill out for maintenance request and approx 4 weeks ago i fill out the form and submit it. I call to follow up and they say they will call back and never do. I went to their office and they said they received it and are working on it. I call and send SMS's but theres now no reply or answer.

Not to mention the fact this building is 15 floors and only has one working lift - the other two are busted and its been that way for months for one of them and a year for the other - so are we "Sailing up sh*ts creek without a paddle" with this place? Will i have to camp out in the living room where the aircon works when the baby is born until we can finally move out in november? if this was in new york, we could sue the landlord or take him to one of those court tv shows  

What are our options here? Sorry for the long post!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you tried going to their office and shouting at someone? That's usually what I need to do to get anything done. 

You haven't made yourself be enough of a nuisance for them to bother doing anything.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Second Gavtek's advice. SHOUT.
also make sure that you tick them off for making a pregnant woman shout.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> they tell us "well 25 degrees is a nice temperature you are lucky to have aircon!"



this is the problem you get when you hire idiots. I was told the same thing "that 28 degrees is good temperature, why i always want "cold air", and that back home in the technicians country, ac's are rare and they dont feel hot even in 30C and people in UAE demand too much "!

Forget the temperature, go to the office, make a scene and say "its too HOT"


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I tried and tried to get my ac fixed. The first guy couldnt figure it out, same... will come back. Never does. Call, call, call... Also, each time they come, the leaking ceiling with water that they also say they will fix... I dont care if the ceiling falls in so just after thought each time they come after first few tims. After like fourth visit, the 'engineer' told me that my thermostat was not broke. "When get hot, turn on. When get cold, turn off." And shoved paperwork for me to sign, saying service call completed. After few more times, finally someone who understood a little more and said, you need new thermostate, hold on. Left and came back!! AMAZINGLY. Put in a new one. Signed the paperwork thinking wowzes... fixed. 

Wrong. It doesnt shut off either. My apartment has been 16 degrees for 2 1/2 years. And waiting for the ceiling to fall in due to water damage/leaking pipes. Ridiculous. 

Good luck. I would honestly suggest calling on your own to a company and then not pay them until they FIX it. May cost money out of pocket, but will actually get ac that works.


----------

